# Bent mdf closet board



## mascaray (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello I need advise on fixing this bent board. I did not build it. It is new but after a couple of months it began to twist. I think the installer didn't use a support on the corner. Right now I have a temporary piece of wood I use to add extra support but has not straightened. I am thinking on removing the board and straighten on a flat surface. The pictures will show what I mean. Sorry for the pictures I tried to turn them but but it just wouldn't come out right.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I would replace it instead. Can't see size that great but you could just use some white shelving the is sold by big box stores. Already comes with one edge finished.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not think that is shelving. Just a picture not presented upright and it looks like a shelf when it is actually a vertical piece.

Anyway, yes, it needs replacing. 

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Without seeing the overall unit and knowing where it is located in the home it is difficult to make any suggestions.

Something is causing it to buckle like that, either it is under stress, in a damp location, or both????


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Replacing the board could be pretty difficult, especially if it's built with cam locks and you don't have tools or experience.

Another option would be to laminate (screw) another piece, either MDF or plywood to the inside of the cabinet and add a full back to it to straighten everything out. That's probably the route I would go.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

NickDIY said:


> Replacing the board could be pretty difficult, especially if it's built with cam locks and you don't have tools or experience.
> 
> Another option would be to laminate (screw) another piece, either MDF or plywood to the inside of the cabinet and add a full back to it to straighten everything out. That's probably the route I would go.


Something like that was my thought as well, could be we are now just chatting among ourselves, OP has not joined in since original post


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

As Frank said perhaps it is in a damp location? MDF does not hold up well to moisture, it should never be used for shelving in a bathroom where it can warp. Don't know if that's the case here but if so not much sense in replacing with another piece of MDF. Solid wood would be the better option.


----------

